# Wind



## MarX

Indonesian:

*angin*

Cebuano (or Tagalog?):

*hangin*


----------



## Saluton

Russian: *ветер *(read like "v*e*ter"), Ukrainian: *вiтер* ("v*ee*ter"), Afrikaans: *wind,* Arabic: *ريح* etc... See http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind.


----------



## Volcano

*Turkish:

Rüzgar*


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

רוח  ru'akh


----------



## Favara

Romance languages all look similar: Latin was *Ventus*
Catalan: *Vent*
Occitan: *Vent*
French: *Vent*
Romanian: *Vânt*/*Vînt*
Portuguese*: Vento*
Italian: *Vento*
Spanish: *Viento*
Sardinian: *Béntu*

All of them share the same PIE root as "wind".


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

*vetar*


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

_tuuli_

Of course there are several other words for different kinds of winds, as in most other languages, for example _ahava _= cold spring wind, etc.

On the other hand, in Finnish "tuuli" can also mean "mood". Besides, "Tuuli" is a female first name.


----------



## NilsH

Swedish:

vind (the same word also means attic)

/Nils


----------



## MarX

Thank you! 



Favara said:


> Romanian: *Vânt*


Mulțumesc! Can also be spelled *vînt*.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Ο Άνεμος, o *A*nemos (m.)


----------



## robbie_SWE

MarX said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Mulțumesc! Can also be spelled *vînt*.


 
But this spelling is not the norm anymore. Most Romanians spell it *vânt*. 

 robbie


----------



## elirlandes

Irish = gaoth [pronounced almost like "gwi"]


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: вятър (viatr)


----------



## MaxJ

In *Dutch*: Wind


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: szél


----------



## BP.

Urdu:
baad, Sabaa, nasiim
Air is havaa

Hindi:
pavan, purvaa


----------



## MarX

Thank you! 



BelligerentPacifist said:


> Urdu:
> baad, Sabaa, nasiim
> Air is havaa
> 
> Hindi:
> pavan, purvaa


Thanks! Actually the reason I started this thread was because the author of "The Shack" explained that the name of the personification of the Holy Ghost in his book (Sarayu) was taken from an Indian language, yet none of the examples you give seems to resemble _sarayu_ at all..


----------



## BP.

"an" Indian language is a very vague heuristic to begin looking for a word. Sorry my reply couldn't be of help.

As an aside, in Urdu we have _ruuH ul qudus_ just like you but we use it to refer to the angel Gabriel.


----------



## MarX

BelligerentPacifist said:


> "an" Indian language is a very vague heuristic to begin looking for a word. Sorry my reply couldn't be of help.
> 
> As an aside, in Urdu we have _ruuH ul qudus_ just like you but we use it to refer to the angel Gabriel.


Every reply helps! 

I think the author said Hindi in one of his interviews, but I need to check that again.

Thanks!


----------



## Adé51

French: vent

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vent


----------



## kusurija

In Czech: vítr (masc.)
In Lithuanian: vėjas (masc.)
In Samogitian: vies (masc.)
In Slovakian: vietor (masc.)
In Japanese: 風[kaze]


----------



## Adé51

On Wikipedia, you can find the translation of "wind" into several languages! Just search Wiki


----------



## sokol

MarX said:


> Thanks! Actually the reason I started this thread was because the author of "The Shack" explained that the name of the personification of the Holy Ghost in his book (Sarayu) was taken from an Indian language, yet none of the examples you give seems to resemble _sarayu_ at all..


You should ask for the etymology of "sarayu" then (in Etymology forum, of course), or ask Wiki.

*wind:
*
German:
Wind

Slovenian:
veter

Croatian, Bosnian:
vjetar


----------



## .Jordi.

Polish: wiatr


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian(Bm):
*vind, blåst, blest

*Norwegian(Nn):
*vind, blåst(er)

*Wickish:
*vinð, blásster

*Swedish:
*vind

*Danish:
*vind

*Icelandic:
*vindur

*Faeroese:
*vindur

*Old Norse:
*vindr

_*ALL: masculine*_


----------



## bb3ca201

Hakro said:


> *Finnish:*
> 
> _tuuli_
> 
> Of course there are several other words for different kinds of winds, as in most other languages, for example _ahava _= cold spring wind, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, in Finnish "tuuli" can also mean "mood". Besides, "Tuuli" is a female first name.


 
I'm amazed; I used to work with someone (from Finland) whose name was Tuuli!


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

gaoth (feminine) - wind
a' ghaoth - (the) wind
anns a' ghaoith - in the wind

and, to show the genitive (and maybe be a little bit poetic at the same time!):

chuala mi fead na gaoithe
(I heard the whisper of the wind)


----------

